# Bath reno



## carmar (May 5, 2008)

I purchased an 1910 house and want to fix a few things up...ok alot of things. I'm working on the small main floor bathroom taking out the tub, outside wall as well as the wall that had the light switch and fan switch on. The outside wall is lath and plaster with next to nothing for insulation. The other wall that I took down had the light switch and fan wiring wrapped around the water lines. I know that is not right but am I wise to take down all outside walls to increase the insulation and all the inside walls to inspect the wiring? I relaize that lath and plaster is the pits but how do I increase the insulation in the walls? Glad summers here!!!


----------



## glennjanie (May 6, 2008)

Welcome Carmar:
No, I would not remove all the outside walls because you can blow insulation into the wall cavity for a lot less trouble and money. Neither would I strip walls to check the electrical, its working, it hasn't burned the house down, just be wary of it if you need to open other walls along the way.
Glenn


----------



## inspectorD (May 6, 2008)

Well, now you have opened it up. Welcome aboard. 
I would like to know if your house is ballon framed and if your wiring is knob and tube before I put 2 cents worth into the meter. 
Glad to help.


----------



## mpgs (May 6, 2008)

It is me carmar although logged under a new user name. Tried to logon today but could not so I started the process over...anyways I had to look up ballon framed houses and I believe it is and for sure most of the wiring is knob and tube. There has been some additions done to the old gal so new wiring and drywall have been used. There is some insulation in the walls but not up to the energy guys recommondations.


----------



## inspectorD (May 6, 2008)

Hmmmm, someone erased your name??
Sounds like a job for the mods. 

Any way, if you have balloon framing you need to install blocking at the basement to seal the basement up to the attic connection.
This will help with air going up through the chases in the exterior walls and when you insulate the blown in does not filter into the basement. 
As for the electrical, I would have an electrician or three give you advice on your system. You have no updated stuff and no ground wiring. 
And you CANNOT put insulation in a wall with knob and tube...then you will burn the house down. 
And the insurance guys don't care for it either.
Let us know if we can scare you anymore. 

No home is perfect, take it slow and just do what you can as you can.


----------



## mpgs (May 6, 2008)

What happens to the old insulation when the new gets blown in. My wife and bought this house because she fell in love with it and it was a great price. I'm a little handy and always want to do it right the first time. Anyways thank you for your information...still want to rewire and insulate then drywall so I can sleep at night.


----------



## inspectorD (May 7, 2008)

mpgs said:


> still want to rewire and insulate then drywall so I can sleep at night.



Sounds like you answered your own question. 
If this where my home, and I was stayin a long time, I would do what you want to do.
Remove any areas you wish and start over. Install new insulation with Kraft faced paper. Save the trim if you can and get ready for a big mess. I don't care for blown in ,but to install it blown in insulation is usually done from the outside. If there is insulation already there, you would not be able to put anymore in.
Tear out the old stuff and recycle as much as you can with the wood. Do one room at a time so you do not get overwhelmed. ...And good luck. 
Let us know more as you go,we will be around.


----------



## mpgs (May 7, 2008)

Thanks inspectorD...you are a great help as well as the others that have commented. I've started in the small bathroom on the main floor. Outside wall lath and plaster is off and the what ever kind of insulation it was is out. The wall that has the water lines and the wiring wrapped around it is down as well. Floor is up and the tub is ready to come out...don't need it. We are making the three piece bath a two piece. Next I'll take up the floor as there are water stains on it and replace. I'll keep you informed as I proceed. Thanks again...to my new family!!


----------



## inspectorD (May 7, 2008)

One thing to remember when changing tubs...make sure it fits through all the doors. I know someone who could not get a two piece up a set of stairs also. The took out the window.


----------



## hondadrv24 (May 7, 2008)

Wow, Sounds like a great project.  I would definitely tear out and redo the wiring and insulation.  

A tip for saving plaster and lathe walls while taking out others is to use a hand grinder and a shop vac to cut the seam between the two so that you don't accidentally knock out a chunk. 

Good luck and please post pictures, we like to watch the progress.  My project is the Finishing My Basement thread.


----------



## mpgs (May 8, 2008)

Thanks people for the tips...I don't plan to replace the tub as this is going to be a two piece bath. When I removed the bath tub there were three square holes in the floor and one had a wire comming from it. I traced it back to the electrical panel which was right under the tub. YIKES!!! I've posted pictures of the before and during. Thanks again people.


----------

